# GF EN6200TC512 zu heiß?



## chenjung (22. August 2007)

Hallo an alle,

habe heute meine Neue 3D Karte in den Rechner eingebaut. Ich habe mich bewusst für eine kleine Entschieden da nur Büro Arbeit und ich eben 2 Monitore Nutzen wollte.

Nun sehe ich (über NV Monitor) das die Karte bei normaler Arbeit (Word, Office VB) unverändert bei 82C° liegt. Das erscheint mir bisschen zu heiß 

Die Flossen kann man sich gut daran verbrennen! ^^ Hat sonst noch wer ne Asus EN6200TC 512? Mit dem selben Problem ?

http://www2.digitalo.de/grafiken/bilder/katalog/cnet/i343611.jpg


----------



## fluessig (22. August 2007)

Soweit ich sehen kann ist das eine passiv gekühlte Karte von ASUS. Bei passiv gekühlten Karten muss natürlich die Temperatur im Tower stimmen und ein entsprechendes Lüftungskonzept vorhanden sein. 

Wenn du sagen kannst, dass genug Luft an der Karte vorbeigeht, dann scheint damit tatsächlich etwas nicht zu stimmen. 82 °C ist für eine Grafikkarte ohne Last zu hoch.


----------



## chenjung (22. August 2007)

Hi und vielen dank für deine Antwort. Die Luft steht mehr oder weiniger ^^ 

Daher war ich eben erfinderisch. Habe meinen 80er Gehäuse Lüfter auf die Karte geschraubt, und siehe da, von 82 runter 33 C° <- Diese Temp ist sehr gut ^^

Danke für deine Antwort, ich werd zusehen, das da mehr Luft in den Rechner kommt

Hier die Fotos:
http://www.nippon-force.com/animepic/karte1.jpg
http://www.nippon-force.com/animepic/karte2.jpg


----------



## fluessig (22. August 2007)

Na, wenn das kein entsprechendes Lüftungskonzept ist 

Danke für die bebilderte Darstellung.


----------



## AndreG (22. August 2007)

Ich rate von solchen Konstruktionen ab. Durch die Vibration des Lüfters brechen sehr gerne Lötstellen auf, oder der biegt das PVC Board der Karte durch da die Last nich optimal verteilt ist.

Versuche lieber dem Tower ein Belüftungskonzept zu verpassen.


Mfg Andre


----------



## chenjung (23. August 2007)

Sicher, auf jeden Fall. Ich werde mir 2, oder 4 Gehäuse Lüfter bestellen, das da mehr "Durchzug" rein kommt, das ist klar! 

Nochmals vielen dank !!

P.S.: Mir viel auf, das die Karte nur auf pcie 4x läuft, wobei sie das auf 16 machen sollte. Gibt es eine möglichkeit, dies einzustellen?

http://www.nippon-force.com/animepic/Unbenannt.JPG


----------



## AndreG (23. August 2007)

Da du nur eine 6200 hast reichen wir Lanes aus. Mehr werden nur gebraucht/genommen wenn höherer Datendurchsatz erforderlich ist. Bei den meisten Boards kann man es eh 
nicht selbst einstellen.

Es kann jedoch auch je nach Board sein das du dein PCIE nur mit 4 Lanes angeschlossen ist (z.B. beim "AGP und PCIE" Boards).

Mfg Andre


----------

